# Big chain coffee advice for a newbie



## AndrewH (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey guys

On a Saturday morning I have a spare hour in town after all the kids have been dropped at their activities, and before I pick them up.

I tend to sit in a coffee shop and read the paper or something.

Thing is, I tend to use the same chain (Starbucks!) and was wondering if you guys had any comparisons with the other big chains, or what to look for in a small independent cafe (coffee wise).

I live in Harrogate, so there's no shortage of coffee shops though they can be a bit touristy or pricey (eg Bettys!!).

It's such a precious hour I feel cheated if the coffee is completely rubbish, but I think there must be more than the middle safe ground of starbucks!!

Looking forward to your input!

Andrew


----------



## ibz (Jul 24, 2010)

I personally like Cafe Nero. It is not great but in my experience it is a lot better than the other chains.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When I enter a cafe for the first time I generally look at the machine, and general tidiness around it, and also the grinder - to see if they grind to order or have a doser full of pre-ground coffee (a real turn off for me)

If the steam wand on the machine is caked in milk then consider me a lost customer - I am likely to walk out the door and not return.

I will also check what coffee is being used, and steer clear of mass produced coffee in most cases, preferring to support smaller, independent roasters.

Lastly, I will check the cups/glassware. I'm not a fan of lattes in an Irish Coffee Glass or even a tall glass - that's so 80's! But if the cafe has a good ceramic cup then I'll choose that instead.

Service is as important as the coffee. If you're greeted with a smile, made to feel valued and have a pleasant, relaxed environment to chill out in then you're onto a winner.

Many chain stores are owner operated and therefore brand standards are not always adhered to. But occasionally you find a good chain cafe that just seems to do everything right.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a golden opportunity to try each one!

If I've got a choice, I avoid all cafes that have a bean to cup machine. My high street fave is probably Costa Coffee, but the independents can be better.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Costa is my absolute favourite and I boycot Starbucks, Nero etc. I also vist independent coffee shops.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Follow this link to the coffee buyers guide on The Taylor St Baristas website. It made me grin from ear to ear when I first read it!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

In the last few weeks I've been taking a much bigger interest in what the 'barista' is doing when they make the coffee in most big chains.

It kinda shocks me that all the Caffe Neros and Costas I've been to recently they don't use a proper tamper. The 'tamp' (if you can even call it that) is a little press on the bit of plastic/metal that sticks out from the front of the doser. They also all have dosers full of coffee, no fresh grinding here!

I just find it a bit odd that these supposed 'specialist' coffee outlets don't train their staff properly. I'm generally impressed if I see:

- Grinding on demand

- Proper tamp

Big no nos:

- caked on steam wand

- super auto machines


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Costa is my favorite chain, where i live it only gets beat by a little independent café who use pretty much the same dodgy technique, eg. using the plastic wannabe tamper on the front of the doser, but their coffee just tastes better imo.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

The big coffee chains are to good speciality coffee as Mcdonalds and Burgerking are to fine dining. That said we all like BigMac from time to time!









(IMHO!)

Lee


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with Lee that Costa's, Sbux and Nero's are all really the fast food joints of the coffee world. I'd personally use the opportunity to visit different one's each week and see what suits your style as, i believe, a good shop serves good coffee and a great one has a brill atmosphere also. Not all can do both in my limited experience.



> It kinda shocks me that all the Caffe Neros and Costas I've been to recently they don't use a proper tamper. The 'tamp' (if you can even call it that) is a little press on the bit of plastic/metal that sticks out from the front of the doser. They also all have dosers full of coffee, no fresh grinding here!


 lookseehear - I agree, as a Costa barista (A case of work for a chain or don't work in coffee in this town) I HATE the 'tamper' on the front of the machine and prefer to use my own Motta one. The problem is that for Minimum wage most people in these stores have no passion. Also Costa's won't let you use a hand tamper unless it is an approved one!?!

I also agree that grind fresh every time is the way forward but, if the store is busy as I think we can all agree most of these stores unfortunately are, I find the grinds pretty fresh at peak times however not so much at 7 at night when no shots have been pulled for a few hours.

I agree that it'd be nice to see fresh grind but I suspect there's little to no chance of this happening in a high volume chain.

Sorry , bit off topic some of this. Hope the first para helps you get a better cup though Andrew


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks coffeeman for the insight.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Coffeeman, interesting background on working at Costa. My local Costa is franchised and so whilst it is a larger recognised chain name, it is run by local people who do have a passion for coffee. I might just watch things a little bit more closely upon my next visit now.....


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I find that interesting Sandykt as we do have a couple of franchised Costa's near us but we get a lot of negative feedback about them. I guess, like any independent, it's down to training and passion then great coffee.


----------

